# Hi



## Luke (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello,

Been finding this forum very useful and invaluable and thus I thought id join! Erm not too great at talking about myself but basically im a 21 yr old student currently studying medicine in London and ive been interested in inverts since I was very small. Im particularly interested in hawk moths and mantids... though not together as they're fairly incompatible :wink:

Anyhow thats enough about me.. heres some pics of my current project!


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice pics!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice pictures and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ian (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum!

Great Idolo photos...did you rear these from nymphs?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello welcome to the forms and nice pics


----------



## Luke (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had them from the 4th instar I think they're both at their 7th now. Going to seperate them soon, so I can control food and temp individually, as I dont want the male to get to adulthood before the female..


----------

